# Tappered Leg Jig...



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

S building a table yesterday I decided to go with tappered legs, pulled out my old jig sighed and chucked it in the trash...

I built a new one and it turned out pretty good!... Here it is and the table I was building with it...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Crap... Old age, here are the picts...


----------

